# KCBS



## BrooklynQ (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm wondering how many folks here are members of KCBS? I'm a member and a KCBS certified judge. Anybody else?[/url]


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 14, 2005)

We got a couple guys who are pretty sure they're judges.  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm now a judge and a member also!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 14, 2005)

Member and Judge here.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 14, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 14, 2005)

I missed the Franklin Square thing.. but will do  that or the one in Upstate NY next year... or if i find one within a 1 day drive  I'm all over it ... SO is getting me KCBS membership for Christmas   :grin:    :!:


----------



## kickassbbq (Dec 14, 2005)

*Judge*

I am going to St. Louis in January to get certified as a KCBS Judge.  I wonder if the BBQ will taste any different after I become a Judge?
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!!!!!
ed


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome Kickass! :welcm:


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 14, 2005)

KCBS # 13213

Also IBCA member as well!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome Will R!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 14, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> We got a couple guys who are pretty sure they're judges.  :grin:  :grin:



I know one dude that thinks I am .... LOL !
Aw...he's so misundertood.... or is it me? I can't remember.
 :badpoke:  :dunno:  :happyd:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Scotty, its him...you...him... #-o


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 14, 2005)

Judge here
Will be at the Rose Bowl event


----------



## Gary in VA (Dec 15, 2005)

Member and Certified Judge... although have never actually judged a comp.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 15, 2005)

Member...certified judge.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 15, 2005)

Can you be a "certified" judge without a shirt? :dunno:


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 15, 2005)

No!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 15, 2005)

Sure you can. You get your nifty name tag with your judge number on it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome DB!

Wow, this thread got 3 first ever posts...maybe we should do this more often!


----------



## BrooklynQ (Dec 15, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Can you be a "certified" judge without a shirt? :dunno:



Sure you can - it's just not a pretty sight!


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey NWDB


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 16, 2005)

DB  This forum  is a good one ,TexasBBQRub and The BBQ Breathern site
Kloses place is fun I post in a few others but not too sure about em
And for the WSM er www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------

